# derelict pub,july 09



## carlosthejackal (Jul 12, 2009)

been quiet for a while,not many pics,the trip was ended abruptly!
more to come.........

roll out the barrel........






last orders





mirror mirror.......


----------



## marshall10 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice find there! Looks an awesome place, looking forward to seeing the rest...


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 12, 2009)

cheers,may have to use a bit more stealth on the return trip,its really public.high viz n clipboards methinks ;0)


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks interesting, like the pics


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 12, 2009)

wooh what amazin pics good work, and good find


----------



## Potter (Jul 14, 2009)

Like the look of that. Nice pics.


----------



## james.s (Jul 15, 2009)

They are very nice photographs, you need to go back so we can see more!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 15, 2009)

As derelict pubs are a bit of an urbex joke I wasn’t really expecting much when I clicked on this.

Was pleasantly surprised; you’ve done a nice job with these pictures. Particularly like the second one.


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 15, 2009)

Great Photos carlos love them - nice one mate


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 15, 2009)

Carlos, nice pictures but can we have a rough location as the thread title 'Derelict Pub' is a bit too vague.


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 17, 2009)

doh! my bad Mr B 
its in Widdrington,Northumberland.
if anyone wants any more info feel free to pm me


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 17, 2009)

carlosthejackal said:


> doh! my bad Mr B
> its in Widdrington,Northumberland.
> if anyone wants any more info feel free to pm me



I know the one. 

Bigloada and myself had seen the place. He wanted to go in but I thought it looked rubbish - how wrong I was!


----------



## Wile-E (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet. Looks like there's been a fire in there - know if it was before or after it closed down?


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 17, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I know the one.
> 
> Bigloada and myself had seen the place. He wanted to go in but I thought it looked rubbish - how wrong I was!



to be honest you were right m8 
its been hit badly by the local pondscum,i wish i'd gone long before now


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 17, 2009)

i'd say after closure wile-E,bust up really badly inside.
thought i'd struck gold when i found a keg though,turns out it was barrel wash lmao


----------

